# American pontiled soda database down?



## bottles_inc (Jun 30, 2021)

Went to use it a week ago and it's giving html errors, which I would guess means the server service lapsed. Anyone got an archive or a workaround or something? Or know the owner?


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 30, 2021)

Wil Martindale. 
wil@mywebmarket.com

The database is down but the rest of his website appears functional.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 30, 2021)

Here you go: https://web.archive.org/web/20200219205832/http://bottleden.com/aps.html

The Internet Archive Wayback Machine is pretty much essential for web browsing on niche topics these days, so many sites have gone down over the years.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 30, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Here you go: https://web.archive.org/web/20200219205832/http://bottleden.com/aps.html
> 
> The Internet Archive Wayback Machine is pretty much essential for web browsing on niche topics these days, so many sites have gone down over the years.


Should've thought of that! Thanks


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 11, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Wil Martindale.
> wil@mywebmarket.com
> 
> The database is down but the rest of his website appears functional.



Hope he gets it fixed soon. It is the best early soda resource.


----------

